

How Not to Name a Startup: The Curse of the Camel Case - gthuang1
http://www.xconomy.com/national/2011/12/22/how-not-to-name-a-startup-the-curse-of-the-camel-case/

======
Shorel
Microsoft used to be MicroSoft

